# Any of you now know any info about The Razorbacks?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

"Go To Town" by the Razorbacks is one of my all time favourite albums. I was looking for info on the band online and can't find much at all. So I decided I am going to make a web page about them for something to do. But, then comes the problem again that I can't find much info on them beyond what I have in liner notes, and what I got off Chris Spedding's site (he produced the album).

Any know any history of the band at all? Anyone have any photos?

Thanks


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Haven't seen that name in awhile. Had that tape when it came out (probably still have it somewhere) and it was great. That's about all I know about them though.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great band! If am not mistaken, I believe they used to busker in Toronto on Queen St. and the subway.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i was, and still am, a huge fan. even got to jam on stage with them one time. i've been inquiring, but no luck so far.

-dh


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Razorbacks*

I believe they were on the Tommy Hunter show a few times..........and I saw them live once. Havent heard of them for ages, but I remember the guitar player used a Gibson 335.......rockabilly galore.
Ray


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well I got lucky. One of their daughters ended up finding my page and putting me in touch with both Joe and Don. They are sending me a HUGE archive of material including TV show performances and unreleased recordings for the site.

They send me some amazing photos already. Including one of Mr. T dancing with them on stage!

The site is now a http://www.razorbacksrock.com . It's stil bare bones till I get the stuff from them, but it's going to be a cool site.


----------

